

SocialDeck acquired by Google - andreyf
http://socialdeck.com/

======
mrtron
Congrats to the fellow Toronto startup - I met with them shortly after they
started and was really impressed with what they had accomplished in a short
period of time.

And one of my good friends just started there 6 months ago, I finally know why
he stopped talking about work!

~~~
tyweir
mrtron, start-up you say? Toronto you say? Do you ever hit StartupDrinks?

~~~
mrtron
I have once or twice. I'll meet up for coffee anytime too if you are
interested.

------
okeumeni
Congrats Guys, I’m surprised of the low traction such news is getting on HN,
Is it the Canada thing or the non-YC factor?

------
richchan
Looks like social gaming really is the "big thing" this year. At least that's
what Google seems to think.

~~~
carlrice
Apple too with Game Center but it doesn't look like they are taking it as
seriously

------
jonathandrizzle
Social gaming has consumed my life and now I request management. Bravo Google

